# Too Much Protein For Keto



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

First day of keto and my macros look like this :

2467 Calories

144g Fat

256g Protein

1.5g Carbs

Have eaten 250g of bacon fried, 280g of frying steak fried, 300g of chicken breast fried and a protein shake with water.

I dont know whether it is too much protein or not, done quite alot of physical stuff today so was wondering maybe the amount of protein wont matter?

About 2 hours of throwing an american football about, pretty high tempo.

At the gym i squatted 60kg for 10 warmup, 100kg for 5, 120kg for 5, 140kg for 5, 160kg for 1, 100kg for 5, 100kg for 20.

Then 2 hours of football.

Protein wont keep me out of keto due to alot of it being used to repair muscle? Protein will keep me out of keto due to amount and doesnt depend on exercise/muscle breakdown?

Im 5 10, about 196lbs (14 stone), total guess of 15-20 bf%.

What macro's should i be aiming for?

Thanks


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

brockles said:


> First day of keto and my macros look like this :
> 
> 2467 Calories
> 
> ...


If you are aiming to cut aim for 12 x weight in lbs total calories

1g per lb of LEAN body mass for protein

rest of calories from fats


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

brockles said:


> First day of keto and my macros look like this :
> 
> 2467 Calories
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of fried!

In my opinion I would be aiming to get my fats from good quality sources such as: Nuts, Olive oil, Udos oil. Oily fish such as mackeral.


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Keto diet

65% fat, 30% protein, 5 % carbs - thats % of calories


----------

